# Cadwell Park Track Day - Exclusive numbers - 31st October - TMS Motorsport



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi All,

We at* TMS Motorsport* are hosting an *Open Pit Lane track day at Cadwell Park on Tuesday 31st October 2017*.

This will be an Exclusive limited numbers track day, with *just 25 cars on track* at any one time. This will allow for plenty of room (it works out about 1 car per every 144 metres, based on a circuit length of 3.621 km's!).

Noise Limit 105 db










The price for the day will be *£179*.

For more information, please see links below.

If interested in the track day, add your name below

If interested in *Driver tuition* from a professional, please start a list below and we will also arrange this. The cost will be £25 for a 20 min session.

*Book *Cadwell park track day on 31st October 2017


*More info* - TMS Motorsport hosted Track Day - Cawell Park - Tuesday 31st October


*Follow the FB Event* - Cadwell Park

Cadwell Park is a very technical Circuit, which is also nicknamed 'The Mini Nurburg Ring'. It is a great circuit to drive.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Still a few places available ! 


TMS Motorsport - Parts for Motorsport and Tuning - Online Shop


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

2 months to go until the big event


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Who else would like to come along ?


----------



## johnmcq (Nov 24, 2003)

For anyone who hasn't done a track day here is missing a great opportunity. One of my old time favourites!


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

johnmcq said:


> For anyone who hasn't done a track day here is missing a great opportunity. One of my old time favourites!


Yes its going to be a great day thats for sure 

Still some spaces remaining ! 


TMS Motorsport - Parts for Motorsport and Tuning - Online Shop


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Only a few weeks to go. Spaces starting to fill up. Who else would like to come ?


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Less than 10 spaces left, who else would like to come ?


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

It's not too late to book your place at our track day at Cadwell Park looks like the weather will be good and a variety of cars
Grab a place now 
https://www.tmsmotorsport.co.uk/cadwell-park-track-day-31st-october-2017

TMS Motorsport - Parts for Motorsport and Tuning - Online Shop


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Looking forward to it Timothy :thumbsup:


----------



## johnmcq (Nov 24, 2003)

I was talking to Moley, Robbie about trying to make this track day and catch up with you but I can’t now. Will do one of these times. It’s been a while. Enjoy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

will be a good day, see you there 

Still a couple of spaces left.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Cracking day had by all 

Link to photos here - Zenfolio | TrackSnapz | TMSMotorSport.co.uk

We'll be looking to book Snetterton next, early next year.


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Thanks again Moff. It was a top day, and the hairdresser car worked well whilst the GTR build is finished. 

See you next time.


----------

